# Why an earth does he do this?? Bunny hops?????



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi guys , iv noticed that chicken gets all chatty and bunny hops ? like he will walk... then jump! then walk and jump the other way lol they are just like little bunny hops??? 
its quite cute, but i dont know what it means?

what is this behaviour? 
& does this happen to anyone else?? 

thanks guys!

x


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucy does this when she's excited so I assume it means they're happy.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a male behaviour, lol. It's really funny and cute! all my males do it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Males do it as part of their mating dance 

I have never seen a female do it

I actually named one of my males after the hopping dance they do - because he did it all the time he was out and around a certain female So he was named Hop - A - Long


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

hahaha thanks guys lol i guess that is another reason to beleive he is a male, good to hear it just means they are happy haha . xThank you


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> That's a male behaviour, lol. It's really funny and cute! all my males do it.


Really? I have never seen Spike hop before. It sounds really cute


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

*....*




xxxSpikexxx said:


> Really? I have never seen Spike hop before. It sounds really cute


Maby spike is not a he But a SHE!...*DRAMATIC MUSIC* 

DEN Den den Neeeeer.... kidding  LOL  it is cute.. 

xo


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

well my female bird june copy's my male sunny:wacko:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Really? I have never seen Spike hop before. It sounds really cute


Maybe it's not so much of a male behaviour then if Spike hasn't done it. 

My males whistle and then they'll do a little hop followed by a whistle and etc etc! it is really cute though, maybe all mine do it because they are monkey see, monkey do 'tiels. :lol:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Really? I have never seen Spike hop before. It sounds really cute


the most likely reason is because Spike is the only tiel, he doesn't have a Mate to romance, All my males do it when they want to mate and it's part of their ritual I've never seen them do it when they weren't wanting to mate


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> the most likely reason is because Spike is the only tiel, he doesn't have a Mate to romance, All my males do it when they want to mate and it's part of their ritual I've never seen them do it when they weren't wanting to mate


I wish he would hop a bit, it would be so funny  He does do heart wings and struts around though :lol: Also he thinks he has a mate, me :blush: He just finished rapid pecking (no blood so it is not biting ) my hand, boy is he moody right now  But I would rather the pecking than that other thing he tries to do with my hand :wacko: :blush:


----------



## Mica (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I regularly read all the wonderful posts on this forum but don't contribute too often - my Mica is great, if a little moody.....my reply is for Spike....you said you would prefer the pecking to the other thing Spike does to your hand.....are we talking about the same thing Mica is doing to my foot???? I think he has fallen in love/lust and its become a regular thing as we watch tv. In fact it is difficult to watch the tv as he really gets excited and makes a bit of noise, especially at the 'end'.

Is this normal - i suppose it is - but is it puberty and will he grow out of it? It is hard to explain to guests....

Thanks


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

This is what I do, when Spike starts ummm well trying to make a family with my hand :blush: I don't even look at him, I put him down and ignore him for a minute. After his time out I turn to him and tell him he is such a good boy for sitting nicely where I put him. 
Other things I do are make sure my hair does not fall on his back when I give him scritches and I only keep these scritches to his head area. Also in the shower I no longer use my hand as an umbrella for his head. I just make sure that he does not stick his head under the water to much. I think he may of thought that it was my hand touching his back and not the water since he seen my hand hovering over his head.
I also play games with Spike and have him do tricks to distract him from things I don't want him to do. Spike is quite hormonal right now and just one shower makes him even more hormonal. Even with Spike's new cage he was still wanting to start a family and I thought this would at least calm him down for a while. He is one determined tiel :wacko: Hope this helps


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Zippy does it to show off around Chirpy...


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, I know this thread came up a while ago, but I've just come back to work after 3 weeks off () so I'm just catching up with all the news. Both of my boys hop. They both even make a noise that sounds like the word "hop" as they're doing it. It's so cute. Sometimes Holly will actually hop over things, like a pencil, if it's sitting on the bench. I'm pretty sure they're showing off how clever they are to me.


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

*hehe*



Cassie said:


> Sorry, I know this thread came up a while ago, but I've just come back to work after 3 weeks off () so I'm just catching up with all the news. Both of my boys hop. They both even make a noise that sounds like the word "hop" as they're doing it. It's so cute. Sometimes Holly will actually hop over things, like a pencil, if it's sitting on the bench. I'm pretty sure they're showing off how clever they are to me.





thats exactly what chicken does LOL neya hops over cords and anything like that lying around im sure aswell he does it to show of what he can do and how high he can jump hahahahah its gorgeous! thanks for your posts!!!! 
XXXXXXX


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Sandy does it alot he begins by bowing his head up and down then opening and closing his beak really fast and whilst doing it he half opens his wings thenmakes some really cute noises, he's in the video section where he does it aswell have a looklol it's pretty funny and dead cute


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

*awwwe*



Kerry78 said:


> Sandy does it alot he begins by bowing his head up and down then opening and closing his beak really fast and whilst doing it he half opens his wings thenmakes some really cute noises, he's in the video section where he does it aswell have a looklol it's pretty funny and dead cute




Oh that sounds sooo cute! where is the video section ? i didnt even know we had one! lol. xx:blush:


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

My Derek does this also, when showing off in his cage to us!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

heres the video warning you may need earplugs though 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11508

Video section is here http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------

